# Taxidermist in SW MI for Ducks ?



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I am looking to have a few birds mounted I have in the freezer. Is there any taxidermists in SW MI that anyone would reccomend ? I am in Battle Creek. 

Also, been a while since I have had any mounts done, about what is the going rate now-a-days ?


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/advertising.htm

Please see the sticky at the top of the forum. Please talk to Steve about advertising.

This forum is for beginners and hobbyists. It is not for advertising


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/advertising.htm

Please see the sticky at the top of the forum. Please talk to Steve about advertising.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

There are lots of high quality taxidermists in your area. Prices vary. I believe some still mount ducks for $150 and I have seen rates to $275.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Here's one that I can recommend.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/hosted/haus_of_taxi/index.htm


----------

